# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Cañete vincula el trasvase del Ebro al criterio cientifico

## sergi1907

Mar, 21/02/2012

El País
El Gobierno no impulsará ningún trasvase en el Ebro si los informes científicos no garantizan el caudal ecológico mínimo del río. Es el compromiso que el ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, transmitió ayer al consejero de Territorio y Sostenibilidad de la Generalitat, Lluís Recoder. "Se antepondrá el criterio científico a los intereses políticos", señaló Cañete al consejero durante la reunión, según fuentes del Gobierno catalán. El encuentro estuvo marcado por el posible trasvase del Ebro hacia Murcia y la Comunidad Valenciana que el ministro contempla recuperar mientras el Gobierno catalán trata de enterrar a cualquier precio. 

 Cañete señaló que estudiará la situación cuenca por cuenca para determinar si alguna dispone de excedentes que permitan transferir caudal a otras zonas. Recoder quiso interpretarlo como un portazo al trasvase del Ebro al entender que sus informes señalan que este río no dispone de caudal suficiente para ceder agua a otras zonas. Queda por ver, sin embargo, si el Gobierno emplea el mismo criterio científico. Aun basándose en el análisis técnico, las Administraciones han mantenido hasta ahora discrepancias sobre el caudal ecológico mínimo que requiere la desembocadura del Ebro. 

 El Gobierno catalán reclama un mínimo de 7.000 hectómetros cúbicos anuales para el tramo bajo del río. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, que depende del Ejecutivo central, propuso reservar solo unos 4.300 hectómetros. El desacuerdo, que se arrastra desde la anterior legislatura, ha paralizado la redacción del plan de cuenca del Ebro y forzado la apertura de un expediente de la UE ya que Bruselas exigía conocer este plan ya en 2010. Ese plan, confía la Generalitat, demostrará que el Ebro no admite trasvases.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/105432

----------


## gomar

Me parece una sabia decision. Ya esta bien que estas decisiones las tomen politicos analfabetos en base a sus conveniencias electorales. Técnicos al poder

----------


## Luján

> Me parece una sabia decision. Ya esta bien que estas decisiones las tomen politicos analfabetos en base a sus conveniencias electorales. Técnicos al poder


Si por motivos técnicos fuera, el Tajo-Segura se hubiera cerrado hace años.

Si lees un poco más el foro, te darás cuenta de que España está incumpliendo los acuerdos con Portugal de caudal en los grandes ríos compartidos. Y en el caso del Tajo, precisamente a causa (en su mayor parte), del trasvase.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si por motivos técnicos fuera, el Tajo-Segura se hubiera cerrado hace años.
> 
> Si lees un poco más el foro, te darás cuenta de que España está incumpliendo los acuerdos con Portugal de caudal en los grandes ríos compartidos. Y en el caso del Tajo, precisamente a causa (en su mayor parte), del trasvase.


Desde que tengo los datos sobre los volúmenes, el único que ha incumplido el Convenio de Albufeira ha sido el río Tajo solamente un año, y por culpa del trasvase.

Este año, puede que vuelva a pasar lo mismo, ya que se están llevando para el Levante agua que debería de ir camino de Portugal en vez de al Levante.

----------


## Luján

> Desde que tengo los datos sobre los volúmenes, el único que ha incumplido el Convenio de Albufeira ha sido el río Tajo solamente un año, y por culpa del trasvase.
> 
> Este año, puede que vuelva a pasar lo mismo, ya que se están llevando para el Levante agua que debería de ir camino de Portugal en vez de al Levante.


Quizás no se esté incumpliendo aún, pero sí que se ha recurrido a la cláusula de emergencia (o como se llame). Para mí, eso es incumplir. Más aún por el motivo que es.

----------


## ben-amar

Antes, el trasvase no se hacia con criterios cientificos (dicen); ahora, estos no saben lo que es un cientifico.

----------

